# Favorite taco truck?



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

My favorite taco truck parks behind the car wash at the corner of Santa Monica Blvd and Gower St in Hollywood.  Best tacos in town.  I could down a dozen asada tacos topped with chopped onions and cilantros in 10 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

I live on the east coast and the closest taco truck is probably the one parked behind the car wash at the corner of Santa Monica Blvd and Gower St in Hollywood


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

Here in LA there's a taco truck on practically every block.  Best fast food around.


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL very funny KE!

I use to always go with my dad to a taco stand in San Fernando Valley to get the best assada tacos wit cilantro and onions!! I could never recreate the flavor at home!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Here in LA there's a taco truck on practically every block.  Best fast food around.



I hate I missed the taco trucks while there.  We'll just have to go back and this time I refuse to get the flu while there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

Taco stands are cool too.  There's a 24 hour joint nearby with a large covered patio.  Very popular with the locals and especially with the club goers during the very early morning hours.  Almost feels like you're in Ensenada, Mexico.


----------



## Dove (Jul 29, 2008)

*Here in Sacramento county they won't allow any food trucks to stop and park. they have to spend a short while and then move on.*


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

Dove said:


> *Here in Sacramento county they won't allow any food trucks to stop and park. they have to spend a short while and then move on.*


They just passed that same ordinance here in LA due to complaints from local restaurants.  But they are free to park on private property all they want and conduct business.


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

at a taco truck that always came to my work there I always ordered cabeza tacos (cows head) it tasted like the most flavorful, most tender roast beef! Melted in your mouth!!
Man you are making me miss Cali!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 29, 2008)

My friend in Brazil, has a Coconut cart on many corners serving fresh, cold coconut water right from the coconut.  Kinda like the pretzel carts here in NYC


----------



## sattie (Jul 29, 2008)

We use to have those come around the tech district in Irving... I don't remember anything good coming off those things and we often referred to them as the Roach Coach!  I was way to young back then to appreciate food.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

That was good KE.... I'm sure that's the closest one to me, too!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

No taco trucks around here either, city passed an ordinance to regulate them.
We do have hot dog stands outside our Lowes Home Improvement stores that
aren't bad.

Sometimes I like to fantasize about a Taco Truck type of operation, selling unusual
"fast foods". Probably be too much work and not enough bucks. Maybe just a state
fair food booth then, yeah.....


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was reading this post yesterday, I was thinking what a neat idea it would be to have a travelling taco truck, one that would drive right to your house and make them fresh in your driveway, rather than you driving to the nearest taco "hades" if you were in the mood and didn't have the ingredients. This way if you are a fan of hard shells like I am, you don't need to worry about soggy shells. If an operation can coordinate its business like pizza deliveries, several customers in the same area, it might work.
You heard it here first.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

DH found a BBQ truck here somewhere last summer.... wants to do something like that. 
But Ice Cream Truck turned Taco??
THAT"S a good idea!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 30, 2008)

I was thinking about a Bagel truck for early morning sundays, the lazy people who dont feel like getting up in the morning and driving to the bagel store.  Not sure how much of a profit it would make, but sure would be convenient


----------



## elaine l (Jul 30, 2008)

No taco stands here but wish we did.  Now that I think of it, we used to have a lot of hot dog trucks but haven't seen those in awhile either.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> I was thinking about a Bagel truck for early morning sundays, the lazy people who dont feel like getting up in the morning and driving to the bagel store. Not sure how much of a profit it would make, *but sure would be convenient*


 
People will pay for convenience. Especially early morning convenience where they don't have to dress to go out and pick something up. 
You could operate like the milkmen used to, go customer to customer leaving a bag of bagels in their container, maybe even an insulated carafe of hot coffee.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't even know there were taco trucks   There aren't any here in the country.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

I could do a bagel truck!!! I just happen to knw a thing or 2...
Maybe a  bagel / BBQ truck?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 30, 2008)

Never saw a taco truck 33 years in NJ.  Hotdog trucks a plenty.  You'll never get a bad dog from a truck.  If you did, they wouldn't last very long.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 30, 2008)

Taco bars are also popular here among the Spanish community.  These guys will come to your home, party, or whatever and set up a taco bar for you and your guests.  Tacos made to order on the spot.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2008)

I just did a Mapquest search.  The taco truck behind the car wash at the corner of Santa Monica Blvd and Gower St in Hollywood is 2,996.13 mile from my front door...  


If I leave now...


----------



## roadfix (Jul 30, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I didn't even know there were taco trucks



Here's one for ya...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I just did a Mapquest search.  The taco truck behind the car wash at the corner of Santa Monica Blvd and Gower St in Hollywood is 2,996.13 mile from my front door...
> 
> 
> If I leave now...



In the big picture I'm not much out of the way - I'll be waiting on the curb....


----------



## deelady (Jul 30, 2008)

pretty funny Andy!

And hey KE you guys wouldn't mind swinging by here would ya? I would love a taco!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 31, 2008)

We have ice cream trucks, but no hot dog or taco trucks. Don't know how much longer they will allow the ice cream trucks either, too many bad and/or impatient drivers flying around them while kids are running up to them.... 
We do have a ton of taqueries around here... El Loco Taco is one of the better ones, huge burritos that are a meal in itself!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 31, 2008)

my fave taco cart was in ensenda mexico. only served fish tacos and they were just wonderful. 

small shop near to me comes a close second. 

babe


----------



## roadfix (Jul 31, 2008)

Fish tacos, I like.  The best ones are served south of the border.  
The last time I had really good fish tacos was in San Felipe at a raunchy row of taco stands, but that was a very long time ago...


----------

